# My Review on the Mathews Z7



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice review.

If you did not own the Reezen which one would you pick from new.


----------



## Cdcj (Mar 14, 2007)

I have shot the bow several times and now have one on order. It is very smooth on the draw and a nice wall for a solo cam. Also very impressed with the fact that it does not have the "creep" that some of the other Mathews and other solo cams like my old Ross had.

The shot is dead in the hands. Hardly no vibration at all. I like it better than the Reezen.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice review. I wouldn't consider myself a Mathews guy either, although I've owned several. I shoot a Z28 now. I owned a 6.5 Reezen for awhile, didn't like it. Shot the Z7 Monday and placed my order for one. Looking forward to taking a doe with it this season.


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

thanks for the review , according to my math , speed is right on even with peep loop and monkey tails . 
i hope i'll recieve my Z7 soon ......
reviews are very helpfull for us foreign archers , sometimes we can't try a bow before buying it or we have to wait for a long time and keep on waiting for the next year line-up .


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Nice review, I don't really think the riser looks good, but I did say the same thing a few years ago when Bowtech came out with the pivot riser's, and they have grown on me. It seems very close to a DXT from what I've read, maybe soon I can get down to the dealer and actually shoot one


----------



## Mr. Burns (Apr 21, 2008)

everyones review is the same when they test a bow.. its dead in the hand, no recoil, and noise is non-existant.. until the next best thing comes out..

i would like to say this in responce to your statement about commenting on a bow before you shoot it; 

dont come on and make a review on it. they are all the same.

sorry for the rant, but it seems like ALL the reviews you read ar the same.... i never hear a negative review on a bow around here anymore.


----------



## AR&BOW (May 24, 2009)

Well Mr Burns, I am not a fanboy of any company to any great extent, but I really like Hoyts as you see by my avy. I am anxious to try the Alphaburner because I have heard great things. I also heard great things about the Maxxis, but my impression is different. I am not impressed by the Maxxis at all. It feels good in the hand and holds very well, but there is nothing special about it and the draw and rollover suck IMO. I like the feel of the Z3 cam much better and to me the difference between the Maxxis and the AM is so slim I wonder why both are being made. To me it seems like they took the AM and put a Maxxis sticker on it. There ya go Burnsy, a negative review from a company I like.:wink:

As far as the Z7. . . . . .I almost hate to admit it, but I really love this bow. I think the reverse rollerguard is brilliant. Finally a rg that reduces limb tip pressure while being drawn. I want to try out the Destroyer and the Strother bows first before making a decision, but right now the Z7 id my favorite bow. . . it just feels so good shooting it. I don't like the monkey tails and they would likely come off right away, but for a first time ever with Mathews I can honestly say I really like the new slim grip on this bow.


----------



## WRO (Oct 26, 2009)

I shot it the other night as well. Its still pretty butt ugly in person. It shoots good, has a little vibration but much better than the Reezen which I thoroughly disliked. I still think the Maxxis is deader on the shot and lighter. Lighter is a big thing for me, because I pack my bow every where and have never hunted a tree stand. (Avg hunt is a 5-7 mile RT hike for us). If I had to pick one of either the Maxis or the S7, it'd be the Maxxis as I liked it better overall. Kudos to matthews on getting rid of the most horrible grips though. That being said I've got a new Alpha Burner on order because after 10 shots.


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the review, your entitled to submit one if you like on whatever product significant to the archery world. That being said how can anyone say there are no negative reviews, the reezen and monster were 1/2 and 1/2 for negative reviews for a year!


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

It looks better in person than it looks on the website. I think it will sell well, I'm still leaning towards a Hoyt Maxxis 31, but I have ruled this bow out.


----------



## BearKills (Jun 25, 2008)

Mr. Burns said:


> everyones review is the same when they test a bow.. its dead in the hand, no recoil, and noise is non-existant.. until the next best thing comes out..
> 
> i would like to say this in responce to your statement about commenting on a bow before you shoot it;
> 
> ...


Try reading one of my reviews. Burns you seem to speak negatively about products often before you have even shot them in person. Also positively about products before you have even touched them. He is right, people like you leaven uneducated people about the boards current state of affairs misinformed.


----------



## 5 Rivers (Dec 1, 2006)

I shot the new Z7 and think Mathews did a good job on it. It drew and shot smooth. I actually like the look of the new riser. Should be more rigid. 

I think it will be another great hunting bow.


----------



## HC Archery (Dec 16, 2004)

*Our Demo Z came with black rubber part of the Dampeners. Was in owner's manual packet.

I did double check.... every Z should come with black one's as well as the red of course.

Personally I would use the black.

`*


----------



## cd322 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have shot this bow as well and if I hadnt have bought my reezen 6.5 last week, which i love, i might have bought the z7. the riser might have to grow on me though but all around great bow.:shade:


----------



## Steelheads (Apr 24, 2009)

Mr. Burns said:


> everyones review is the same when they test a bow.. its dead in the hand, no recoil, and noise is non-existant.. until the next best thing comes out..
> 
> i would like to say this in responce to your statement about commenting on a bow before you shoot it;
> 
> ...


Prolly because so many people here need to be handled with kid gloves, and can't take it when somebody gives an honest *OPINION* on their experience with bow A, B, etc. However, I find this particular review informative.


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Glad you liked it. That is what it is all about. Plenty of variety because one bow does not fit all.

As for a negative review? Not sure if this is negative or not. But I did not care for it. Shot it the day after it wasa released.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1055720


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

LOL at Burns.

Good review.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Mr. Burns said:


> everyones review is the same when they test a bow.. its dead in the hand, no recoil, and noise is non-existant.. until the next best thing comes out..
> 
> i would like to say this in responce to your statement about commenting on a bow before you shoot it;
> 
> ...



You can't post a negative review, or the fan boys will get you :argue::fencing:


----------



## Perceval (Nov 25, 2008)

Mathias said:


> You can't post a negative review, or the fan boys will get you :argue::fencing:


You can't post a positive review ,or the bashers will jump on the opportunity to bash :argue::fencing:


----------



## coaster500 (Jan 15, 2007)

I shoot a Dren @ 56#s. I have some shoulder issues  I shot the Reezen last year and the pear shaped cam almost killed me. The hump is to much. Looking at the Z7 and Reezen the cams look the same? The Dren and DXT cams look about the same but I hear allot of comparison between the DXT and Z7. 

My question is…………

What does the draw cycle most feel like from the above list?


----------



## Steve Walters (Jun 23, 2006)

_Slighty_ more aggresive then the DXT cam. Way _less_ then the Reezens cam. I love smooth drawing bows, and still hunt with my SBXT, and have a Z7 on order now. Because is feels very close in the draw curve to my SBXT (Plus 17-20 faster!) 

Smooth and _Fast_:thumbs_up


----------



## JWaltrip (Dec 30, 2006)

I guess ugly bows are like ugly women. Someone has to love em.


----------



## Hoytkat08 (Jun 24, 2008)

i looked at the z7 today i liked it but the grip was a lil odd for me i liked the monsters grip a whole lot better. i also held a alite gt500 and wow nice bow but the grip/handle was really thin and narrow def. didnt like it but a very nice bow.


----------



## wildernessflyer (Mar 21, 2004)

Steve Walters said:


> _Slighty_ more aggresive then the DXT cam. Way _less_ then the Reezens cam. I love smooth drawing bows, and still hunt with my SBXT, and have a Z7 on order now. Because is feels very close in the draw curve to my SBXT (Plus 17-20 faster!)
> 
> Smooth and _Fast_:thumbs_up


What he said, for sure. Love my XT, but the Z won me over instantly. Long time Mathews shooter, but passed on all the early Slim Limb bows. Wanted to give the new design a chance to mature. Didn't see big advantage in the Drenny; like the DXT but too short/severe string angle for me; shot a Reezen 7 and liked it. But after shooting the Z (first three shot group all touching at 20), I ordered one. Nearly dead quiet shot, virtually no hand shock. I shot it on the line with 6 other archers. By the time I finished, every other archer on the line had stopped shooting just to watch and *listen *!!! No one could believe how quiet the bow was, and the fast arrow transit times.

No question---this bow is gonna be a hot one for Mathews. Like the SWBXT seemed to be a marriage of the Outback and the Switchback, the Z could be born of a DXT/Reezen union...best of both worlds and a better grip than either. Thumbs up from me, for sure!


----------



## Jwillman6 (Jun 4, 2007)

I shot the Z7 yesterday and it is a great bow, but I liked the Hoyt Maxxis 31 better. I need a light bow for mountain hunting and this is the right bow for me. The Z7 will sell well though.


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Without reading everyone else's reply here is what I thought about the Z7 when I shot it today;

I shot the Leggo my Eggo Z7. The look...isn't quite as bad as it looked online. The shot.... was surprisingly nice! Still top heavy like the Monster, loads up like the Reezen but is a little smoother and has a semi-spongy wall like my XF6. You can pull back but then you can pull further. The grip is very nice now and I must say that thing was pretty dead in hand after the shot. No stab, no sight, no peep. Just a d-loop and a drop away. Zero vibes that I could feel and I have shot a lot of bows that vibrate. I really was surprised at this. Had the funky monkey tails, dead end string stop. I shot 3 different arrows, 450 grains, 395 grains and 345 grains. The bow felt the same after the shot no matter what arrow I used. Bow was set at 70 pounds and 27" cam on it. I have a 27" DL so this worked out almost perfectly. Can't say it felt the same because I had to use a wrist release at the shop and I only use a thumb trigger when I shoot my own bows. 
Anyways I won't be buying one but must say that this is the first bow by Mathews that has made a good impression on me :thumbs_up


----------



## Roger33 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Z7*

I also recently shot the z7 at my local pro shop. Although I did not like the design of the riser. Once I shot the bow I didn't care how weird that riser looked. Some say it is the same as the DXT.. It is like the DXT but revamping ideas. The monkey tails are strange, but again if it works, it will grow on me. I also got a chance to shoot the Hoyt Alpha Max.. Nice bow, but as that saying goes "whatever feels best for you" was certainly not the Hoyt...


----------



## Frederick D. Be (Mar 3, 2009)

*Reviews*



Mr. Burns said:


> everyones review is the same when they test a bow.. its dead in the hand, no recoil, and noise is non-existant.. until the next best thing comes out..
> 
> i would like to say this in responce to your statement about commenting on a bow before you shoot it;
> 
> ...


Regardless of the individual who is providing us with their opinion, all opinions should be considered usefull unless someone has a poor attitude. This review was informative to others...period. Thank you to the individual who gave us his/her assessment of quality. I, quite frankly, found the information interesting. It is fun to hear others evaluate a piece of equipment. I think a more positive attitude will be helpful for bringing out the best that individuals have to offer. If you choose to be negative then do not bring it on others. Cheers!


----------



## WVDave (Jun 30, 2007)

Mr. Burns said:


> everyones review is the same when they test a bow.. its dead in the hand, no recoil, and noise is non-existant.. until the next best thing comes out..
> 
> i would like to say this in responce to your statement about commenting on a bow before you shoot it;
> 
> ...


Maybe because with the advent of parallel limbs, Navcom material, string stoppers, etc. pretty much every new bow IS dead in the hand with very little recoil and very quiet! They have to be to compete. Where I see the differing opinions on bows is mostly in the draw cycles and stock grips. I personally expect a lot of good reviews, hell there are a lot of good bows out right now...even Mathews


----------



## ndxt (Nov 24, 2007)

Mr. Burns said:


> everyones review is the same when they test a bow.. its dead in the hand, no recoil, and noise is non-existant.. until the next best thing comes out..
> 
> i would like to say this in responce to your statement about commenting on a bow before you shoot it;
> 
> ...


I believe you had a short review on a Z7, why come on here and tear down the OP



Mr. Burns said:


> and i am glad i am not brand loyal!! i wish i would have waited on buying my hoyt and shot this first.. because the hoyt would not be here!
> 
> as many of you know, the diamond black ice was my all time favorite bow from its introduction in 2007 all teh way til 2009.. and i thought the new hoyt maxxis had taken its place.. and it has.. BUT..
> 
> ...


----------



## pfmx59 (Nov 20, 2009)

I got my Z7 last week and it is the smoothest bow I have ever owned!! I have a Reezen 7.0 and it is great too but it is no Z7. I just thought I would throw that out there, and I have not shot it through the chrono yet. If someone is looking for a smooth quiet and fast bow then it is perfect!!

Thanks


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Great reveiw.

I have shot it also and like it. The draw is very smooth at 70lbs and 29 DL. I dont like the looks of the riser to much. It is smoother then my reezen set at the same spec and it does not have any hand shock what so ever, and I shot it with out the string stop on it.

If I was looking to by a new bow I would choose the Z7 over the Reezen.


----------



## badluckmike (Jan 19, 2008)

Great rewiew. I shot the Z7 also and feel the same way about them. Ordered one too. I also shot the 7.0 monster and was really surprised. I was very impressed for a top speed bow. If it was the same size and weight as the Z7 I would be tempted to get one.


----------



## bbarnett51 (Jun 15, 2002)

I have never liked Mathews bows and have never considered buying one. However, I shot the Z7 2 nights ago and fell in love. It is the best shooting hunting bow I have ever shot. Now I want one.

The Z7 is quiet, vibration free, and fast. Not to mention the draw was really smooth. All around winner....


----------



## nsmith (Nov 29, 2009)

i currently own a DXT and have loved mathews ever since i shot the sb..shot the z7 couple days ago. amazing bow. smooth.quiet.NOvibration.and fast

not a hoyt fan..but shot the maxxis 31. amazing bow. smooth.quiet.NOvibration.and fast ....

these bows are so similar as far as the draw and the shot goes it's hard to choose which is actually "better". like i said i LOVE mathews bows..z7 has an ugly riser although it is better in person. grip is better than previous models, but imho it's a little top heavy and "clumsy"..almost unbalanced feeling compared to the maxxis, although it's not very noticeable at full draw.
shot both bows with same arrow, back 2 back, and had a hard time deciding. but, the maxxis felt more comfortable TO ME. I think i'll be more consistent with it since im more comfortable shooting it, which is what this is all about. you could flip a coin n be completely satisfied with either one, don't nock either till u shoot them both. its a draw, comes down to personal preferance. hope this was helpful..n i know i'm gonna catch crap from my buddies for goin to hoyt...but i think that maxxis is gonna be worth it.


----------



## BucksnBass525 (Feb 21, 2009)

I had a DXT and thought I would never sell it until I shot the Z7. The Z7 is an incredible bow! I shot a bunch this year including some very, very nice Hoyt offerings in the Maxxis 31, 35 and AlphaBurner. IMO the Z7 stands alone this year in the "Hunting Bow" category and I am sure will be very good on the 3D course as well. The Z7 to me feels like you are shooting a 34"+ ATA bow even at 30".The bow was the smoothest drawing, quietest, most vibration free of all the bows I shot this year. It seemed to be almost as quiet as the Guardian which says alot. The Z7 held on target better than my DXT for me, actually felt similar to my DLD. I like "controllable speed" and thats exactly what the Z has. The Burner was faster but IMO you gave up comfort and shootability for the extra speed. I Maxxis felt better in hand right off the shelf but once shot side by side my decision was easy and I ordered the Z7. IMO Mathews has created another bow that just might surpass the SBXT in popularity. I'm not a fan boy and have owned Bowtechs and Hoyts but I think this is the best hunting bow to come out possibly in the last 10 years. Shoot one and decide.


----------



## ollie6x47 (Nov 28, 2009)

I have shot both the reezen and the z7 this week and can say that i didnt feel a whole lot of differance in the 2. Both were smooth fast and accurate. Ordered the z7 because it felt a little better in my hand. My current bow is a reflex prowler and i cant believe how smooth the new generation bow are. 

As far as the bashing and going back and forth. I shoot a lot of long range benchrest and you have the same thing with those guys. One action is better than that one or these barrels are the only way to go, bla bla bla.That is what keeps us trying to make something better.

Just my .02 ollie


----------



## ranger56528 (Oct 10, 2007)

The Z7 is a very nice bow(yes Ive shot it)but felt a little top heavy and even with the tails on it had a slight noise after release(my only two complaints),I had my Drenlin for 3 yrs and it was nice also,been a Mathews shooter the last 8 yrs...
It was almost a coin toss for me this yr between the two bows I came down too and had ta go Maxxis,sometimes change is good...


----------



## Afree (Sep 20, 2007)

When I took a few shots with it for some reason it struck me as nothing special. It is ugly but the deer don't care what it looks like, for me it just felt weird/goofy in my hand. I did like how it drew and it did have very little vibration but I wasn't in aw of this bow like I had hoped.


----------



## monstermash (Sep 6, 2009)

*New Z7*

After spending a week in Kentucky hunting with my Monster, I decided there were issues I didnt like. It was a little too heavy, and way too tall for certain hunting situations. Although I did get a nice 8 point and a doe, I came back and sold my Monster and tried the Z7. It is definately lighter, way shorter, and has a very smooth draw. It is also noticeably quieter than the Monster was. I went from shooting 322 FPS to 302 FPS, but Im pretty sure the deer wont know the difference. Also, I am getting better arrow flight from the Z7. It is a more forgiving bow. I do wish the grip was a little thicker, but I can always get an aftermarket grip. If youre looking for a new bow, it would be worth your time to go shoot the Z7. It seems like they took all the glitches that the Reezen had, fixed them, and now comes the Z7. But thats just my opinion. So far, I am getting great groups out to 60 yards. Cant wait to hunt with it this weekend!


----------



## 737flyer (Dec 8, 2009)

*Z7*

Driving through Havana IL a week ago, saw a Bowtech/Diamond/PSE/Mathews dealer and stopped in for some comparison shooting. First was the Monster. OMG I hated this bow! Then the Reezen 6.5. So much better than the Monster, I thought for a minute I actually liked it. Then, I went out to the truck and retrieved my Guardian. I needed a "real" comparison. Once I shot my Guardian (at 62#, 29" draw), next to the Reezen 6.5 (at 61#, 29" draw) I hated the Reezen too. Well, I thought I was done, then the owner retrieved the Mathews Z7. I actually LOVED the riser! I thought it was a fresh, unique design. Then I shot it. WOW, this Z7 thing shoots awesome!! Now the only thing holding me back, is a chance to shoot the Destroyer side-by-side with the Z7, then I will make my choice.


----------



## smakdown (Dec 9, 2005)

I call the Z7, the Crow Eater. The looks of the Z7 turn almost everyone off at first glance. Everybody that says that the look grows on you after awhile are people that thought there was no way I would ever like that bow and then they shoot it and then the looks do not matter near as much! I know this because I am a prime example. 65# 30" camo Z7 on order.


----------



## fjordheim (May 1, 2009)

*z7... good design, great quality, great shooting...*

i have owned or shot just about every high end bow put out by the top 4 copanies this year. alphamax ( great bow ) pse gx 6 ( fast ) tough to tune
Elite z28 ( great bow, even better service ) bowtech admiral ( way way too many problems, with the bow and company )...... shot all of these for many months under various conditions..... with that said, the z7 is a GREAT bow, compare to the others it is: the best balanced, quietest (by far), engineered well with no flaws (unlike the admiral and it's limb deflection goofs and terrible cam lean that cut across the cables at full draw... check yours) The z7 is DEAD and gets me 300 fps at 28 inch draw... i am not brand loyal to any company, but this bow is engineered and built very very well. looks do grow on you and who cares what a bow looks like... it is a hunting tool with a purpose. why would anyone buy a bow based on looks is crazy. especialy when they are all around $1000 when the deal is done. go elite or mathews: they make quality bows that they will stand behind.


----------



## reezen 6.5 (Aug 26, 2009)

*new 2010 bows*

Alright boys, im not a bow basher or product basher.Ive owned them all, shot pertty much all and love bows and bowhunting.When i signed up for archery talk i had a bowtech admiral, a pse ss and a reezen 6.5. My opinion is when you have different manafucters produceing with different ideas you will get different results and ideas.Over 20 years of owning 3 bows a year every year the two most accurate bows which were quiet and low shock and vib was a dxt and a switchback. I could shot easly without focusing on form alot and deadly accurate and quiet. I go into the archery shop opened minded and shot the high end bows and pick what i like and buy and set up. I own a maxxis and a Z7, both are excellent bows. The maxxis is extremely accurate and ive paper tuned the Z7 but not sighted in so i dont know about the accuracy yet.I shot 2009 elite Z28, liked it, liked the alphamax also. The 2009 reezen after bow season started and shot more into season i canted the bow and kept getting left or right unless i relly focused on form then i could get good shooting out of the bow. Got rid of it on ebay. In the heat of the moment-when that time comes and he offers a shot, perfect form is not all there like shooting in the back yard so forgiveness is important to me. The Z7 i have bottomed out @ 75lbs, 29 draw with carbon ex 250 and 75 grain innerloks shots 330! My maxxis with same as Z7 set up does 323! Ive had people knock the broad heads i shoot because they like 100 grain rages. Well i dont do this because rages are probly great broadheads and for 6 years ive used innerloks, no lost dear, the most any buck has went was 100 yards, most are 10 to 15 yards and they go through center blocks without tearing apart and get great speed and i love speed and accoracy and they fly excellent.Their is alot of great products out there, i like to experence alot of them. This year im trying the new ripcord on my Z7 instead of the down force.I love qad hd on my bows, the down force are excellent. Have tryed alot of different rests and develope a liking to some and like the tri van i bought, i got good accuracy but just couldnt stand the looks. The Z7 looks awsome to me, bad boy and so does the maxxis. Im anxious to try the destroyers out, and get the experence out of a new bow design and technology bowtech has introduced. The admiral is a great hunting bow, extreme quiet and smooth. My wife was in the back yard me shooting admiral and she stated she didnt hear the bow release but only the arrow hit the target. My wife knows nothing about bow hunting or bows so her opinion was a strong statement The admirals cable guard needed addressing because fletching clearance and bowtech did a great idea.The iceman was bad about that, i had a iceman also, hated the speed, so i got some high contry spped pros and ended up with 326fps but them arrows will blow apart when hitting something solid like bone.:shade:


----------



## Last Rites (Mar 4, 2010)

Shot a R7 and I did like it a lot. I wasn't fond of how it looked. Better in person but still not great. I guess it can grow on you if you want this for a great solid hunting bow. Sometimes looks can be a big factor in buying a new bow. For me they can play a part... because it's not always how you perform, but also how you look!

Meh... who cares what it looks like. It's a good bow!

Me personally, I was really impressed with the new monster 7.0 and decided on that over the destroyer 350 that I was waiting to test before making any decisions. I shot the hoyt and wasn't to fond of it. Destroyer had a solid wall and felt good in the hand with smooth draw. It was a little bit of a hump, but that's expected with aggressive cams on a bow meant for speed. I overall just loved the Monster 7.0 and it was the right bow for me. 

My friend was all over the destroyer and then he changed his mind and bought the R7. I felt like trying it again and I dunno what it is, but the darned thing just looked uglier then second time and I was probably impartial and biased when I shot it the second time, but I could swear the wall on the R7 was softer then I remembered. My monster 7 was more forgiving IMO then the r7, which again... it was the better bow for me.


----------



## Last Rites (Mar 4, 2010)

My apologies... the correct name of the new mathews is NOT the r7, it is the Z7. Please forgive my mistake. I honestly forgot the name of the darn thing I was testing... once again, I really liked it a lot.


----------



## khayden (Apr 21, 2006)

*Review of Mathews Z7*

I never thought I'd be writting this, because I've been a Hoyt shooter since I started bowhunting. I'm in the market for a new bow, and I had an opportunity to shoot a Hoyt Maxxis 31, the Maxxis 35 and the Mathews Z7 in 28.5" draw length and 60lb draw weight. I preferred the Maxxis 35 to the Maxxis 31 because it was easier to get the anchor points I wanted with the longer bow. I was about to order a Maxxis 35 when I decided to try a Z7. I'd read much about this bow, and I was curious what the bow would feel like, though I had no intentions of buying it - the riser was too ugly (besides, I'm a Hoyt man, right?). The Z7 drew real smooth, as smooth as the Maxxis,which is a lot smoother than my Vulcan. Fortunately, it's easy to ignore the ugly riser when you're shooting the Z7, and I quickly realized the Z7 is a great bow. I didn't order the Maxxis, instead I returned to the shop and shot the Z7 and Maxxis 35 back to back for about 3 hours over 3 days. I had an archery instructor watch my form while I shot the two bows in hopes he would see that one bow fit and anchored better than the other, putting an end to the indecision I was experiencing. He didn't -they both worked great for me. Two different bows from two manufacturers with vastly different ATA lengths, different riser designs, different limb designs and different cams - and they both shot and felt great, leaving me in the worst pre-purchase quagmire I've experienced in archery. I recalled my experience shooting a Maxxis 35 set to 70lb - it wasn't pleasant, 70lb must be near my limit. So I had the Z7 cranked up to 70lb and I shot it - the pull was much easier. Compared to the Maxxis 35, the Z7 was a little less money, it was faster, it was marginally more smooth at 60lb than the Maxxis and the Z7 was definately easier to pull at 70lb, but it was ugly. I ordered the ugly bow!


----------



## Hank LX (Sep 1, 2006)

Afree said:


> When I took a few shots with it for some reason it struck me as nothing special. It is ugly but the deer don't care what it looks like, for me it just felt weird/goofy in my hand. I did like how it drew and it did have very little vibration but I wasn't in aw of this bow like I had hoped.


I share most of your comments. 
Based on all of the reviews I expected this bow to knock my socks off. 
It didn't. 
Yes it was smooth and quiet.
But the balance was weird and it felt too disconnected from my bow arm at the shot.
It felt too wide/bulky to bring into the tree stand. 
And I hate the waffle look, the fake module, the money tails, and the red highlighted components.
I sold the Z7 and still have my DXT. 
But the AM32 is still my favorite.


----------



## racknspur (Jan 24, 2007)

I really like my Alien X but then again I have learned to like every bow I have ever owned. Some of which I bought sight unseen and some cause they were the "latest and greatest". Although some may have felt better than others(the grip on my Switchback was ukey and I swapped it out for a Torqueless. Maybe I'm just lucky, but I always manage to get used whatever I get. Unfortunately most of the dealers around here don't stock enough models and some get downright annoyed when they are asked to set up a couple different bows for me to shoot @ my length. What is the purpose in shooting a bow 2" too long in DL? Some dealers don't tune the bows first before they go on the rack. How can I get the feel for a bow that is out of tune? When once I asked "do you use all the tuning tricks on these Bowtechs for each customer so they shoot them @ thier best"? He replied, "if I spent that kind of time on every bow , I'd never make any money". That's my review. I can learn to like them all cause if I don't too bad, don't have the money for something different till next year.:wink:


----------



## slickhedshooter (Nov 13, 2009)

I think my first impression when first SEEING the Z7 was like a lot of people's first impressions. I thought, dang, that is one ugly bow.......then I SHOT it. I've been telling my buddies that shoot Mathews for a long time that I didn't think I'd ever own one, especially after shooting the Reezen. After shooting the Z7, I fell in love. Awesome shooting bow. It's funny how it even started looking a lot better to me after I knew how it shot. Long story short, I'm heading to the bow shop right after work today to buy one. The only problem I see with them is the resale might not be as good, because so many people are buying this bow. There's gonna be a million of these things floating around.


----------



## david44 (Jun 5, 2010)

*mathews z7 and bowtech destroyer*

first of all, i am very open minded about bows. I shoot different ones and decide what i like not based on who makes it. that being said i have been hearing very good things about the new bowtech destroyer and had to shoot one. I shot the 340 version first at 29 in and 70lbs, i was impressed at how fast and quiet the bow was. then i shot the 350 version at same draw length and weight. Bowtech has put a lot of thought into the design of these bows, at 20 yards i had to shoot at different spots on the target and this bow is fast, i just couldnt get over the 900.00 price tag. after shooting both bows i saw the mathews z7 and decided to try it while i was there and it was the only one i hadnt shot yet. right away i noticed the increadibly smooth draw. both the destroyers and the mathews had almost no hand shock at all and all 3 were very quiet but overall i can't beleave how smooth the mathews was. i wish i could have cronographed the bows but at just 20 yards with a 383gr arrow they were all about the same. i have owned a lot of different bows and currently hunt with a bowtech guardian, i have bought and sold a few newer bows and none of them seam to compare to it until now, i will keep my guardian but i will be getting a z7 as soon as i can. all in all most of the 2010 bows i have shot have all been great but the draw on the z7 and the wall is what won me over. I hope this helps someone but i recommend you go shoot different bows and choose the one that is right for you because everyone is different.


----------



## realdeal1123 (Aug 8, 2010)

*grumblers*

I shoot Mathews Drenalin but am open to shooting or owning other bows. Just wondering why some guys are so quick to shoot down competetors bows. We all have the same passion for archery and hunting. The best bows are the ones each individual can shoot comfortably and shoot well. Please stop all the bickering! Great review on the Z7.


----------

